# Which are tastyer, lizards, or snakes?



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

Nope, its not me.....

swallowing lizard









Warning: not for the people with weak somachs (-> or sumthing like that...







)


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Why would someone want to do something like that?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

thats just sick and wrong in so many ways








uke:


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

kinda looked like a baby bearded dragon. lol...expensive taste.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

C.D. said:


> kinda looked like a baby bearded dragon. lol...expensive taste.
> [snapback]1177544[/snapback]​










Thats what I tought








That's just really sad


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

wow that wes extremely dumb n cool at the same time


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

ouch, hopefully it sufocated before it felt the stomach acid.

f*cking jerkoff.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

might have been a brown anole


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

wonder if he just gagged it back upo after that


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I hope that causes impotence.


----------



## Zeno (Mar 6, 2005)

:laugh: hahaha, I hope his d!ck falls off


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

WTF was that all about! Why would anyone want to do that!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Theres crzy ppl out there.


----------

